# XM Expects Over 80,000 Delphi XM SKYFi 'Boom Box' Audio System Units Shipped



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WASHINGTON, Jan. 21-- XM Satellite Radio, the nation's leading satellite radio service, announced today it expects some 80,000 Delphi XM SKYFi "boom box" units to ship to retailers in the first half of this year, marking the company's major entry into the home and portable segment of the audio market.

"XM's accelerating subscriber growth has been fueled by our 'third launch' into the home and portable markets with our next-generation SKYFi family of products from Delphi, including XM's first portable boom box radio, which will be a big part of our 2003 march to exceed 1 million subscribers," said XM President and CEO Hugh Panero.

According to Delphi Chairman, President and CEO J.T. Battenberg III, "We've seen our satellite radio business take off like a rocket. We are particularly encouraged by the reaction to the SKYFi XM Satellite Radio. This product exceeded our sales goals for 2002 with approximately 100,000 units sold to retailers. We expect great things from the SKYFi boom box in 2003."

"With the SKYFI boom box, you can have the extraordinary benefits of the digital world, with great portability. For $200, you're in business with digital satellite radio," said Alan McCollough, chairman, president and chief executive officer of Circuit City, whose company has highlighted the boom box as one of the top products of 2003.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030121/dctu026_1.html


----------

